# New TOW is up



## Gary Crawford (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html                                               Question-What is your favorite TOW? My favorite is week 30,Grasping Eagles


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Gary!
 :cheers:
 :asian:


----------

